# Talk me outta this guys....



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay, my gf got a ride home from a "friend" last night after a track meet.. and he pulled over to the side of the road and forced her to do something. Do I or do I not have the right to kick this kids ass?!


----------



## McFly (Apr 13, 2012)

If she was forced to do anything sexual against her will I'm sure that counts as rape, I think it falls under "date rape". So a ***** whooping would be getting off easy. I would for sure take care of this matter, but as to what extent you want to take is up to the both of you.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

It was sexual, he took her out in the middle of no where and told her to do what he told her or he would leave her there... Im gonna show up at this kids track practice and mess him up big time!


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

he's lucky I don't bring the Louisville slugger.....


----------



## McFly (Apr 13, 2012)

bonecollector 3 said:


> It was sexual, he took her out in the middle of no where and told her to do what he told her or he would leave her there... Im gonna show up at this kids track practice and mess him up big time!


That really is a low life, I would want to hurt him bad too. If you turn him in this will probably follow him around for the rest of his life or mess him up and get immediate satisfaction but also get in trouble for doing it?? Is your GF willing to press charges? That would be a better way of going, but I understand how hard it is to control your anger.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Have your GF press charges. Kicking the crap out of him will just you into trouble too, trust me.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

bonecollector 3 said:


> It was sexual, he took her out in the middle of no where and told her to do what he told her or he would leave her there... Im gonna show up at this kids track practice and mess him up big time!


IF your going to kick his *** I wouldnt do it at a track practice when theres school officials everywhere, kicking his *** might get you in trouble and him scott free... Hard to say how the law would handle this because its in the past and his word vs hers...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd call authorities & before they get there beat him to a pulp.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a couple thoughts here:

If you were my daughters boyfriend and I found out you knew about this and did not tell me what someone did to my daughter so I could press charges, I would seriously think about busting you up as soon as I was done with the other Douc#e bag.

On the other hand, If I were you I 'd see if my GF needed any support or someone to talk too. These things can effect a young lady and you need to worry more about her then about how you feel because someone did something to your GF..............Then I would make sure the POS "was real freakin sorry" for what he did. I wouldn't even do it myself I'd just make sure he knew why these crazy [email protected] I paid were kickin his *****. That is pure BS and no one should do anything like that to anyone else. 

Just a couple passing thoughts.


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to say I would talk to your girlfriend and maybe get her to talk to her parents about pressing charges I mean that some serious sh*t it deserves more then an beating... Lucky to all the guys in Ohio their smarter then this around my girlfriend and I can trust her to take care of her self ( not saying your girlfriend cant ) I did have a problem when one of her exes tried to basically make out with her at a party ( that I was at ) when I was up there during hunting season.... I took care of that the next day when she was with her mom on a shopping trip.., but what happening with you is way more serious and needs to be reported because maybe your girlfriends not the last time he does this but if you report it maybe you can stop him from doing it to someone else too.... But if you need a group for an a** kickin im ready....


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Report the kid to the authorities. If you punch him in the face and chip his tooth, even if you tell the police/judge what he did, you will get boned by the parents of they decide to sue you. It ain't right but that's how society is now

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I told her mother all about it as soon as I found out, it wasn't anything like extreme that he made her do. the bad part is that her family doesn't really have the money to hire a lawyer or anything of the sort.. I would fork over my own cash for it if they will let me. I honestly hate ignorant scum like this kid. I've got plans now as to what im going to do to him. 1. im gonna really mess him up, just not on school grounds. and 2. I'm going to make his life hell..... don't ask how..


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

If I was allowed to do what I felt was right I would make this prick walk around school naked for a week. lets see how violated he feels....


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bonecollector 3 said:


> I told her mother all about it as soon as I found out, it wasn't anything like extreme that he made her do. the bad part is that her family doesn't really have the money to hire a lawyer or anything of the sort.. I would fork over my own cash for it if they will let me. I honestly hate ignorant scum like this kid. I've got plans now as to what im going to do to him. 1. im gonna really mess him up, just not on school grounds. and 2. I'm going to make his life hell..... don't ask how..


What do you mean money for a lawyer? For something like this you wouldn't need a lawyer.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

You ABSOLUTELY need to report this to an adult right now. No waiting. your parents or hers. This is NOT a joke. Not something for a bloody nose. Go Tell someone IMMEDIATELY. Time matters. Don't worry about what someone might think. You NEED to do this.


----------



## one66stang (Mar 25, 2009)

Call the police. Right now if you mess with him it will be assault and premeditated at that. Matter of fact I suggest you delete this thread and then call the police. Let me put a thought in your head though. Your girlfriend had a choice.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

As a police officer I encourage you to contact the police.

They HAVE to investigate it.

Beating him up does nothing but gives you a moment of satisfaction.

Your GF may need resources that victim assistance can provide.

If you PM me the specific information I will make the report.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Okay thanks guys! Everything has been straightened out, the proper people were contacted and its being handled.. thank god I know the chief of police in my town pretty well.


----------



## tspiri (Feb 1, 2013)

I would mess him up


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

This is EXACTLY what you have a bow for.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BowTechForever said:


> This is EXACTLY what you have a bow for.


im pretty sure man slaughter isnt the way to go. unless you mean to relieve stress into a target, then carry on!


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Dang. I would def report it like you said your taking care of it. But I would have an extremely tough time ever seeing that kids face without wanting to make it bleed...I would def make him regret doing it.


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

BowTechForever said:


> This is EXACTLY what you have a bow for.


^hahaha


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh he's gonna regret it!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Guys like that really piss me off! If you need any help I'll try my best to lend a hand!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Its none of my buisness but you could be missing part of the story just saying. With girls nothing is ever as it seems.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

this is not the kind of thing you want to posting about on a public forum my friend.the time for physical force has likely passed.sometimes though, honor must stand above the repercussions.


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Its none of my buisness but you could be missing part of the story just saying. With girls nothing is ever as it seems.


My thoughts exactly.. I've heard stories (not saying your GF is this way) of girls who want to hook up with a guy/cheat on their BF and then turn it into a "he made me do this" so that the BF doesnt freak out and leave the girl. Not saying this happened, but just be cautious... women are manipulative, it's in their nature... 

But, if she isn't lying (again, not accusing her of it) then this guy is a scumbag and I am glad to hear you reported it..


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> Have your GF press charges. Kicking the crap out of him will just you into trouble too, trust me.


Yup get a record and kiss a good college bye bye. There are legal was to retribution.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

bonecollector 3 said:


> Okay thanks guys! Everything has been straightened out, the proper people were contacted and its being handled.. thank god I know the chief of police in my town pretty well.


Good to hear!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That sucks man, hopefully it gets handled the correct ways...
But like the other guys said, never put much stock in ANYTHING a female says...Years ago when I was a young pup one of my best friends had a similar thing happen to a girl he was dating...She got "raped" at a party one night that none of us were at by a black dude "who we all happened to be friends with as well"...She told my buddy and he was ready to kill the dude, hell we got drunk and went looking for him one night and luckily never found him.
I ended up talking to a few people about it that were there, one of my other good friends said he was in the same room passed out when it happened....Said he woke up, heard some noise and flipped the light on and she was on top and seemed to be really enjoying herself...He said he just laughed and laid back down. Turns out the "rape" wasn't a rape at all, she stuck by the story for awhile but before her a my buddy split up she told him the truth...I've learned the hard way in my almost 40years on this earth that most women are about as trust worthy as a pissed off rattle snake.


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

As a woman, I'd have to say report it. That's terrifying and deserves more than an a** beating. Ugh I hate knowing there's guys out there like that. And it really is horrible to see someone on here saying "it's never as it seems with girls" and "she had a choice".


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

J-Daddy said:


> That sucks man, hopefully it gets handled the correct ways...
> But like the other guys said, never put much stock in ANYTHING a female says...Years ago when I was a young pup one of my best friends had a similar thing happen to a girl he was dating...She got "raped" at a party one night that none of us were at by a black dude "who we all happened to be friends with as well"...She told my buddy and he was ready to kill the dude, hell we got drunk and went looking for him one night and luckily never found him.
> I ended up talking to a few people about it that were there, one of my other good friends said he was in the same room passed out when it happened....Said he woke up, heard some noise and flipped the light on and she was on top and seemed to be really enjoying herself...He said he just laughed and laid back down. Turns out the "rape" wasn't a rape at all, she stuck by the story for awhile but before her a my buddy split up she told him the truth...I've learned the hard way in my almost 40years on this earth that most women are about as trust worthy as a pissed off rattle snake.


I'm only 16 and I've met enough scum to say the same thing about men but I don't because I've also met enough to know that they're not all the same. It's the same with women. I've met enough girls to say "well we're all just cheaters, liars, and hoes. Glad I ain't a lesbian. I'd be screwed" but I've met the same amount, if not more, that show me that not everyone's bad and you can't stereotype like that. Maybe you've been with the wrong women in your 40 years on this earth. Because I know plenty who are my age and older who are trustworthy. I know way more that I can trust and go to with a problem than I do that I can't trust.


----------



## Bee Man (Feb 22, 2013)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im pretty sure man slaughter isnt the way to go. unless you mean to relieve stress into a target, then carry on!


I thought he meant snipe with blunts. That would hurt!!


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

bonecollector 3 said:


> It was sexual, he took her out in the middle of no where and told her to do what he told her or he would leave her there... Im gonna show up at this kids track practice and mess him up big time!


You will end up going to jail if you do this. I would want to do the same thing believe me. The best thing to do is go the police and file charges.

I know no more than what you have told us. One thing is for sure, you had better know the truth before filing charges on someone.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

press charges, the court will side with her. My brothers friend just got out of jail because his girl friends parents found out they had sex and pressed charges against him, because he was 17 and she was 16 and legally cant have sex? He went through hell, Her parents put a restraining order against him and she kept breaking it or calling him and then the parents would call the police and get him again. She even went into his FB account and posted things to get him in trouble. He explained over and over and regardless they sided with her. So I would say your GF has a easy shot at getting him thrown in jail.

Sorry to here this happened to her, I know anyone would want to beat the hell out of him.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm only 16 and I've met enough scum to say the same thing about men but I don't because I've also met enough to know that they're not all the same. It's the same with women. I've met enough girls to say "well we're all just cheaters, liars, and hoes. Glad I ain't a lesbian. I'd be screwed" but I've met the same amount, if not more, that show me that not everyone's bad and you can't stereotype like that. Maybe you've been with the wrong women in your 40 years on this earth. Because I know plenty who are my age and older who are trustworthy. I know way more that I can trust and go to with a problem than I do that I can't trust.


Like I said to begin with, if it happened its terrible and I hope it gets handled BUT I've seen it happen the other way too....I'm just trying to keep the OP out of jail and I agree there are pieces of crap people when it comes to men and women, you just have to pick your battles sometimes and I'd hate to see the OP locked up because he beat the dude's head in for something that might not have exactly happened the way he initially thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Bee Man said:


> I thought he meant snipe with blunts. That would hurt!!


I had blunts in mind


----------

